# CIA or JW



## jbow808 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi my name is John and I am seriously considering going back to school, to pursue my passion of cooking.

A little background, I'm currently in the navy, before i joined the navy; I took voc-tech classes in high school, spending several hours a day learning the trade. I was only one of 5 student selected in the whole state (Hawaii) to work enter my work into competition, it been so long that I forgot what the project was, however the other contestants were professionals or culinary arts students. I placed in the top 5%, out of over 100 entries. I worked for several catering companies working omelet stations, prepping, cooking. 
After high school I attended a community college for a culinary arts degree, however things didn't work out (not due to lack of passion, but due to lack of funds) and enlisted in the navy. 

I originally wanted to become a CS (Culinary Specialist) or as they were called back then MS (Mess Specialist) but was told than my ASVAB score were too high. So I decided to go into the electronics field. I am now near the end of my enlistment and I'm giving serious consideration on going back into the industry. 

Now you're probably asking yourself when I'm telling you all this, I been told that I'm wasting my time to pursue my dream, of owning my own restaurant and have many people telling me that I'm making a big mistake leaving the service, so I figured I'd get a nonobjective point of view. 

Now back to the topic at hand I am considering going back to school to follow my dream, Since I live in CT and the 2 jewels of culinary education are located within 2 hours of where I'm stationed, I'm kind of undecided on with on to attend, I've been accepted to both. I have a friend who graduated from JW and he has nothing but good things to say about the school and their program, I would like to know if anybody out there has anything to say about the differences of the 2 schools (CIA vs. JW).

Well I look forward to what you have to say.


John


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

John,
JW for me.

"Now you're probably asking yourself when I'm telling you all this, I been told that I'm wasting my time to pursue my dream, of owning my own restaurant and have many people telling me that I'm making a big mistake leaving the service, so I figured I'd get a nonobjective point of view."

I would venture to say that the small few who venture this road will say just the opposite. A large percentage of people who say these type of things are very content(or not) with what they do and probably not risk takers. No risk-no reward. I'm your first vote for "GO FOR IT" don't waste to much time getting ready, mainly because you're never ready. Ownership can be very rewarding. 
Good Luck
pan
This forum has a few jewels from CT .I'm thinking they might also say JW


----------



## jbow808 (Jan 7, 2007)

Panini, 
Thanks for the reply... you right about the no risk- no reward... It's better to be a has been then a never was.....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

John,
Been doing the ownership gig for over a dozen yrs. I make myself available to you for any further info.
pan
PM
e-mail
website


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

From CT, J&W 1980


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I also went to J&W and would recommend it. I would also recommend looking into the school cape chef teaches at: http://centerforculinaryarts.com


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

1980- So Young:d


----------



## ryan lacourse (Jan 13, 2007)

as you can see i go to fci or the french culinary institute. it is located in nyc in soho it is an amazing school and was ranked num 1 in 06 if all u want to do is to learn how to cook this is it for you in 6 months yr in and out and you leave with a wealth of knowlge (my spelling sucks) eh im a pastry chef !!! any check it out take a tour and eat at the restaurant i tink you will like it 

cya ryan lacourse


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it possible to get a master's degree at either school? I am currently attending the Art Institute Culinary schools, and I've enjoyed myself there greatly ( and have been taught by some of the greatest chefs), however they go up to bachelor's. I'd really like to get into a masters program, because I really enjoy being a student.


----------



## ted hudgins (Jan 16, 2007)

First, you can't make a bad choice here as both programs are superb. I don't think either offers a masters program as of yet, but you can easily take either BS degree and use it to go to any one of a dozen top flight MS management programs to round out the education. Even though I was living in Houston when I went back for my BS degree, I ended up at FIU because they gave me a whole lot more transfer credits for my CIA A.O.S. than the University of Houston. Given that J&W and the CIA are both fully accredited BS degrees, you should have no problem finding a great school to supplement what you will learn. Good luck.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Fledgling -- this is a little off the topic, but: a Master's in what? Most advanced degrees are far more specialized than simply "Culinary Arts" or "Restaurant Management." Schools that have Master's programs (and PhD as well) include Cornell University and New York University. Probably others, but those are the ones I'm most familiar with.


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, simply, I'd like to get a masters in culinary arts. I love being a student. I've actually considered going into food science for a phD, if I'd allow myself another 8 years of school. Has anyone ever heard of "culinology?"


----------

